# Travelling to France & Spain



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone know exactly what documentation we need to enter France by sea, then enter Spain and then the reverse when we set off home, as it is not very clear on these countries websites.

We have received both vaccines and also the booster, and on August 3rd both contracted Covid.

We set sail on 3rd January only 5 months after our infection, do we need proof we are all clear ?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Or Govt advice here...

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/france/entry-requirements

French Govt advice here...

https://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/en/c...e-for-foreign-nationals-in-france/#sommaire_1

entry into Spain...

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/spain/entry-requirements


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry got distracted elsewhere...

I looked this up the other week and a Covid Passport plus a declaration was all that was required for entry into France and also into Spain. These self decorations can be downloaded from the respective countries websites.

Coming back to the UK you have to order a lateral flow test (between 15-20 quid seems to be the best price - Kev Pudsey Bear's wife recently bought one and he has a link to where from) which you have to take 48 hours after you return. The test that you order has a unique code number which needs to be entered on the declaration you have to fill in to get back into the UK. 

As I say, I checked this a couple of weeks ago so who knows whether it is the same now. I have read/heard that France are considering adding the booster as a requirement for entry on top of jabs 1 and 2.

I 'think' but I may be wrong, that if you have also recently contracted Covid and recovered you may need to declare that too.

We are off tp Spain in January as well hence I'm keeping close to this.

Where are you off to (PM me if you don't want to let this thread go off track)?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It may be out of date Graham but when I crossed france/Spain mid-Oct, and again Spain/France early Nov I had my form for entry ready but no one was there to ask for it.

I don't think I was asked anywhere in Spain to produce my vaccination certificate but I was, virtually everywhere in France, even for outdoor coffee. I uploaded my UK certificate to the French TousAntiCovid app (make sure you don't try to use the one that's used by businesses to READ the TousAntiCovid app).

My friend tells me there's now a Pan-european app but I haven't investigated - I just know it's a green front!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do be aware that you need to be on top of what's a red/green country that you're passing from/to - if they're still using that system. I took all permutations with me, printed out.


----------



## mynijah (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you for your recommendations and information on entering different countries. Now I know what my husband and I need. But I guess I want to start my trip with the US because we also haven't been to many states. We"ll probably need to find Places in the USA to hire a motorhome because we want to arrange a trip like that for ourselves. We want to enjoy the atmosphere of such travel in a motorhome. I think it would be fascinating because we have already planned what the trip would be like. And of course, we would like to find a suitable motorhome with the right conditions for us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tell us more Myni.
Are you in the states now? Do you plan touring Europe? Are you buying an RV or motorhome?

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Update

Having now found out exactly how much all these PCR tests and 2Day tests cost, amounting to over £160, and even more if Spain decide to also use them, we have decided to cancel the trip totally. Received 75% refund off Brittany Ferries but sadly our return trip with P & O via CMC is none refundable £94.50. Have not cancelled that yet as who know, we may get over next year.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bugger innit Dave. Luckily so far free in France but might need some to get back next March.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes i paid about the same when i came to the UK in august if you look at the figures for infections among travellers it made little or no difference to the spread of covid within the UK but of cause it made the friends of Boris richer


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

At present, as well as a PCR test within 2 days of your return into the U.K. you also need to take a lateral flow test within two days of *boarding your transport back to the U.K. * (be that ferry, tunnel or plane)

We are off to Copenhagen tomorrow, so have researched the requirements very carefully! It is possible to purchase lateral flow test kits in the U.K. and take them with you. They will NOT accept the free NHS tests, you have to purchase them. I got mine from a company called "Prenetics" £19 per person.

PCR tests from "Expert Medicals" for about £28 per person. They have had bad press but I used them in September without any problems.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Mrplodd said:


> At present, as well as a PCR test within 2 days of your return into the U.K. you also need to take a lateral flow test within two days of *boarding your transport back to the U.K. * (be that ferry, tunnel or plane)
> 
> We are off to Copenhagen tomorrow, so have researched the requirements very carefully! It is possible to purchase lateral flow test kits in the U.K. and take them with you. They will NOT accept the free NHS tests, you have to purchase them. I got mine from a company called "Prenetics" £19 per person.
> 
> PCR tests from "Expert Medicals" for about £28 per person. They have had bad press but I used them in September without any problems.


Nice to know Expert Medical are back on the approved list as they are one of the cheapest avl i always look for the cheapest and then hope they fail to deliver and then claim the money back the system does nothing to stop the virus only make friends of Boris richer


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It looks as if our trip to to Spain is now under serious threat. We are due to go through the tunnel on 13th January so our only hope is that things may have settled down by then.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

GMJ said:


> It looks as if our trip to to Spain is now under serious threat. We are due to go through the tunnel on 13th January so our only hope is that things may have settled down by then.


Depends if the prophets of doom are right if their predictions are right you could well be in lock down or hospital by that time:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far we didn't encounter ANY checks at all crossing into Spain or Portugal.
We were all prepared with all the necessary certs and tests but sailed straight through not seeing any police. But did see plenty on the other side going into France.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> So far we didn't encounter ANY checks at all crossing into Spain or Portugal.
> We were all prepared with all the necessary certs and tests but sailed straight through not seeing any police. But did see plenty on the other side going into France.
> 
> Ray.


The travel restrictions for UK residents begin at midnight tonight. I signed up for UK Gov 'Travel Updates' emails for France and Spain about 3 weeks ago; yesterday I received 4 emails for changes to French Regs and 1 for Spain! As a Scouse former work colleague once remarked to me, 'There's some really clever people employed at Regional Office; they're writing Bank Circulars quicker than I can read the bl**dy things ...'

Now I know how he felt :wink2:

Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> It looks as if our trip to to Spain is now under serious threat. We are due to go through the tunnel on 13th January so our only hope is that things may have settled down by then.


Hi Graham,

Judging by the measures the Welsh & Scottish Governments are putting in place, and the forecast for new infections, I don't think that there is the proverbial 'Hope in Hell' of a reopening by mid January. An initial Research Paper [yet to be Peer Reviewed] by Hong Kong University was reported yesterday. The rapid infection that Omicron carries is caused by it taking hold in the Bronchus 70 times quicker than Delta, but the passage into the Lungs is slower, explaining the 'milder symptoms'. The R Number is estimated at between 3 & 5 and the doubling rate of infections closer to 2 days than 3 days, BUT Profesor Susan Michie retweeted a Tweet from an another Researcher, whose name escapes me, highlighting the fact that the large scale switch to LFT from PCR Tests means that the figures from the latter, which are used to calculate the R number and anticipated growth rates, are reduced significantly, and it is inevitable that the actual number of UK citizens infected with Omicron is far, far higher than yesterday's record figures!

Grim news

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve

Do you have a link for the travel updates for France and Spain?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi Graham,

My apologies, I missed your reply! The link is: https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-a...fcc-b82d-050263ad6589&utm_content=immediately

and this is the email I received yesterday at 13:12. Further updates [mainly clarifying that the 24 hour transit allowance applied only to Airport International Lounges], were received at 15:08 and 15:14, with the Spain update at 15:27. At each update, you need to start at the Entry Requirements Section and wade through the text spot the changes that have been made. Some ofthe changes are quite subtle and not the easiest to spot, unless you're Hercule Poirot!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Steve

I just did France from your link and also Spain as well.

Fingers still crossed!!


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I just did France from your link and also Spain as well.
> 
> Fingers still crossed!!


Graham,

The news doesn't get any better! France is tightening Regs internally to control Omicron spread [incl. Vaccination Passports for long distance train travel and for access to restaurants]; and England is likely to announce new lockdown measures to provide a 'firebreak' over the Xmas period to stem the surge. There are hundreds of hospital staff off sick or isolating, nursing staff are being deployed to ICU and to the mass vaccination effort, and the London Fire Brigade has some 30% of Fire Engines out of service because of the number of Firefighters ill or self isolating.

I'll bet my 10p Pocket Money that the EU [or at least, the popular winter tourist destinations] will shut up shop, and that FCDO will advise against tourism travel, removing the COVID medical insurance provision of your travel insurance

Yesterday, England had just over 57k COVID new cases below theline from The Wash across to the south coast of the Bristol Channel and below ...

But Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year! We have to smile, albeit ruefully ...

Steve

EDIT: PS, Graham, the France Travel Page was updated again last night around 6:57pm, to include the need to complete an International Travel Form, which presumably requires the traveller to justify howthe trip fits into the permitted categories

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/france/entry-requirements


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Friends in a car just crossed from France into Spain today with no checks.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We decided this afternoon that if we cant head off to France and Spain on 11th January we will be going as soon as we are able...be it February, March, April or May. We wouldn't go in June, July or August as it'll be too hot for Mrs GMJ.

If it does all last until June, then we'll tour northern Europe: Germany and Denmark I think. If it's August and Sept then it'll be Germany and Italy.

It's fun to plan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No G, best laid plans an all that. See what opportunities are presented and grab with both hands. But until then wait.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the online formrequired for entry to France;

https://passager.serveureos.org/forms/

The requirement for a PCR or Antigenic test (Lateral Flow) within 24h of departure is presenting a challenge for PCR as most take longer than that or are VERY expensive, but the U.K. Government says NHS sources should not be used for travel purposes.

But, of course, regular, repeated Lateral Flow tests are required, with the LF material supplied for home use with an email address to submit to the NHS Data base, a confirmatory negative email or SMS text is returned within minutes.

If regular testing is required in the U.K., and one of the Lateral Flow tests falls on the day of departure, can that email or SMS record of negative test be used ? I cannot see any reason why that could not provide the required proof for the French authorities, it will of course be followed by a OCR text in France in 48 h after arrival.

Anyone see any reason why that would not be acceptable ?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Penquin said:


> This is the online formrequired for entry to France;
> 
> https://passager.serveureos.org/forms/
> 
> ...


As the tests are first checked by you travel provider ie ferry or tunnel operator check with them if NHS test results are acceptable


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I returned France-Ireland it had recently changed from PCR to LFT requirement. But free NHS LFTs were NOT acceptable, just as the NHS PCRs weren't.

If I remember correctly I had to submit a photo of the LFT result. With the free ones you just SAY you've a negative result n there's no way of checking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> No G, best laid plans an all that. See what opportunities are presented and grab with both hands. But until then wait.
> 
> Ray.


There is nothing hard and fast Ray...just discussion on our part which, in all likelihood, will change and change again.

I suppose what I should have said was "It's nice to think about future trips" rather than plan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I took a pic of the free NHS LFT with time and date just before we crossed into Portugal but didn't need it so not sure how it would have been recieved.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> When I returned France-Ireland it had recently changed from PCR to LFT requirement. But free NHS LFTs were NOT acceptable, just as the NHS PCRs weren't.
> 
> If I remember correctly I had to submit a photo of the LFT result. With the free ones you just SAY you've a negative result n there's no way of checking.


Just today we get an email AND an SMS message from the NHS PCR and LFT tests, the rubric associated with the description says "it *SHOULD NOT * be used for travel purposes" (my capitals and bold) but that is conditional not absolute, if it said "it is not acceptable" or similar, then that would be a definite ruling of non-acceptance, but should not simply means that it CAN be, but they would rather you didn't.

The MHS is providing these thousands and thousands of tests but repetition using a private company is simply repetition for profit sake. Of course, that is a Tory mantra "profit above all else"..

Why repeat what has already been done ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think they want to keep the free ones for those who need them for going about their daily business - front-line staff, people needing to check before/after going into a riskier situation. The thinking seems to be if you CHOOSE to travel then you incur these extra costs yourself.

The deciding factor is whether the authorities will accept the free NHS one. When I travelled it was made abundantly clear that they wouldn't.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As Brittany Ferries are in partnership with Randox Health, they will not answer my email other than following that line.

Question answered, we have no alternative.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

@GMJ

Morning Graham, and any other intending travellers to France, or to Spain/Portugal via France. Yesterday's UK Gov Travel Update alert appeared innocuous enough, with a vague reference to what we already knew, that 'transit through France referred only to a maximum of 24 hours in an International Airport Lounge. The update is far more serious, and is possibly the first political move in the Brexit dispute over French Fishing Licences. Unless you are a Brit with French residence rights, you cannot drive through France to reach Spain, Portugal etc.

Here is the Guardian article link:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-they-cant-drive-through-france-to-get-to-uk

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do motorists from third countries ordinarily enjoy the unrestricted right to drive through EU countries?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Do motorists from third countries ordinarily enjoy the unrestricted right to drive through EU countries?


I think not as they don't qualify for 'Freedom of Movement' within the EU area.

Terry


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

erneboy said:


> Do motorists from third countries ordinarily enjoy the unrestricted right to drive through EU countries?


I believe they do, because any restrictions would be shown, e.g. except for residents of X, and there is a presumption of Free Movement [EC2004/38 would the first place to look], the restriction being in the reduced period of stay, compared against an EU citizen's allowance

It may just be sloppy journalism, but the Guardian article refers only to UK residents with EU [mainly Irish] Passports being exempt from the Travel Ban. The initial Travel Update referred to ' and their families', and yesterday's change via UK Gov website referred to a change of the Restrictions for Travel to Spain 'Please ensure you comply with the Travel to France requirements before you book' was about the only change to the text that I could see on a quick scan read

I think a French Government announcement or clarification is expected.It would certainly help with the contxt and intent of the changed Regulations

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

@marchie

Steve: I am increasingly thinking that us crossing over to France on the 13th Jan is unlikely to happen.

We will still go to Spain even if we can't leave home until the back end of April!!! After that it will start to get too warm for Mrs GMJ to be there in June as she has a very narrow heat tolerance window. Above 25 degrees and she starts to suffer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to Ireland and direct to Spain?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

erneboy said:


> Go to Ireland and direct to Spain?


Elaine has already checked the Ferry Crossing prices and routes, because she holds an Irish Passport, and I can travel as her chauffeur/gardener and husband [in that order...]. The costs are not that great, given that we are fairly close to Stranraer, so save around 400 miles diesel and 6 overnight stays etc. The only bugbear would be the inability to call in at our hovel in France and open the doors for the first time since late February 2020 ...

I need to get the Starter Battery Relay, B2B Charger and Radio Loom fitted on 4th January first, and check that they all work as claimed, and then see what hoops/hurdles we will face if we take the Irish Route. It feels like a rerun of 'Secret Army', but minus Kessler ... :wink2:
Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> @*marchie*
> 
> Steve: I am increasingly thinking that us crossing over to France on the 13th Jan is unlikely to happen.
> 
> We will still go to Spain even if we can't leave home until the back end of April!!! After that it will start to get too warm for Mrs GMJ to be there in June as she has a very narrow heat tolerance window. Above 25 degrees and she starts to suffer.


Hi Graham,

I am much the same as your wife re the temperatures! 25 degrees starts the hunt for shade, and 30 degrees or more is melting point! Elaine, on the other hand, having spent her formative years in South Africa, loves the heat and did a sponsored walk for Maggie's Cancer Care Centres across part of the Namib Desert, where local temperatures hit 34 Degrees, which is a tad warm for boots and woolly walking socks!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have come up with a contingency for 3 weeks in February if we are unable to travel to France/Spain by then. We want to be out of the bungalow for 3 weeks whatever happens as we have a decorator in, so we thought about cobbling a trip together: London, Cambridge, Sandringham and the Midlands.

We'll probably have a week in Cardiff later this month as well and take the car with us so we can get out and about.

Our preferred option is still obviously the Continent but just in case...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This is encouraging albeit in a small way...

https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...-government-to-ease-travel-rules-for-britons/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well they would wouldn't they G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True Ray but anything being reported against the travel ban is good news to my ears. I think that by Weds this week I will have postponed our Spanish trip for this year as there doesn't seem like any end to the ban currently.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, disappointing G. I know the feeling for the last two years we had to cancel.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll ring up Eurotunnel and see if they will transfer our booking back into a voucher to save me just guessing a future date for travel. I'm sure the campsites where we have paid a deposit will hold it until we can re-book. Aside from that I'll need to email the other campsites (that we use as one nighters when en route there and back) who don't charge a deposit, just to let them know the trop is postponed.

It's all a PITA but needs must. At least we have decided that we will go as soon as restrictions are lifted.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

With a heavy heart I have just postponed our 2 month trip to Spain which was due to start next week.

i have rescheduled the tunnel for a date in Sept and contacted all the campsites. Hopefully the ones where I have paid a deposit will hang on to it as we will be off as soon as we are free to do so.

Dagnabit!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Updated report over entry delays from Brittany Ferries prior to our return there on Friday morning - the delays at the French border controls at Caen are currently 1 1/2 to 2 hours due to the form checking required…..

Numerous reports of Gendarmes visiting to chevk


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Graham.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> With a heavy heart I have just postponed our 2 month trip to Spain which was due to start next week.


That's a real bummer Graham - I feel for you! 


Penquin said:


> Updated report over entry delays from Brittany Ferries prior to our return there on Friday morning - the delays at the French border controls at Caen are currently 1 1/2 to 2 hours due to the form checking required…..


At least you have a loo on board. Oh, as I typed that I think I'm wrong.... Are you in the car or MH Dave?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It appears that France have loosened/are loosening their restrictions on travelling there for work reasons.

Do any of our French contingent have any news/rumours/gossip on possible relaxation of travel for holiday makers? 

I'm hoping that the fact that loads of folks go to France at Feb half term skiing, may help.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Nothing specific Graham but there has been a fair amount in the press ref the tourist industry (predominantly skiing) pressuring the ministers to relax holiday travel.


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Something in here might help G.

https://www.thebugle.eu/read_online.php

Ray.

and..................................
By Emma Morgan
This week has seen both the UK and French governments ease travel restrictions for people moving between the two countries.

The UK has removed compulsory pre-departure tests from its rules for vaccinated travellers to the country.

From Sunday January 9, vaccinated people entering will also be allowed to take a day two lateral flow test instead of PCR after arrival (not, however, confirmed for Northern Ireland, which as of today still refers to PCR tests only). They will also be spared from having to quarantine until they receive the result of their day two test.

Read more: France and UK ease travel rules as Omicron spreads in both countries

France has also decided to slightly expand its list of essential reasons for travel for people coming from the UK.

Now, urgent work trips for projects that require a person's physical presence and cannot be delayed will be counted as pressing grounds for travel.

Read more: Here are France's two new extra essential reasons for travel from UK

In addition, third country nationals holding a valid French or European residence permit or long-stay visa may return to their principal residence in another EU country by transiting through France.

We take a look at the other travel stories which have been occurring around France.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not a usual source of info for me but this article seems to be one of the most up to date and clearest...and indeed, optimistic!

https://www.womanandhome.com/travel...trictions-and-when-can-we-travel-there-again/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Todays announcement suggests that restrictions will be eased at the weekend, nothing specific though.


/


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

France to relax entry - I suppose it makes sense.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59977978


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Done in order to allow half term ski trips to take place no doubt, but as France currently has three times the daily number of cases c/w the U.K. it is not really surprising…..


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Penquin said:


> Done in order to allow half term ski trips to take place no doubt, but as France currently has three times the daily number of cases c/w the U.K. it is not really surprising…..


Just kicking around the possibility of bringing the Car MOT forward so that we can get a decent break. Had originally planned to leave Scotland 22nd November, Newhaven to Dieppe Ferry on 25th, and return around 15th February to get the MOT sorted out. The M/Home MOT is due 9th April, so would need to get it booked for around 2nd April before we leave Scotland.

At least we have a glimmer of hope that Spain might be achievable this year!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off to Spain for 2 months starting next Monday. I rebooked the whole trip as soon as the restrictions were lifted. It has delayed us but c.2 weeks so not too bad.

The main thing I need to organise now are the lateral flow tests for 24 hours before departure. It appears that I can either order some to be sent here, which we can then do when we get to the Folkstone campsite; take photos of the result and upload/email it; and then get the results back in 2 hours...or...we can stop at a place that does the tests there and then and we get the certificate handed to us.

The former much cheaper than the latter but it concerns me a little as it relies on my ability to upload/send off the test pictures plus then we'd have to presumably use a tablet or phone to show the border operatives.

I am erring towards going to a test site en route tbh, for ease and for a paper copy of the fit to fly certificate.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi G, if you download or upload the French TousAntiCovid app it allows you to upload any vaccine cert with a QR code directly into the app. It's worked for us in France, Spain and now Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and you then show this to any border official on your phone Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G and anyone else who requires it like cafe's and restaurants.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this the one Ray?...

https://bonjour.tousanticovid.gouv.fr/en/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G that looks just like ours.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ray

I just downloaded it and as Mrs GMJ's phone wont allow her to download it as its too old, I've added her records to mine...although with typical efficiency her records are not up to date as she is missing her booster which she had in October!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Quelle surprise as my wifes phone must be 5 or 6 years old and my first Chinese smart version 5.1. And that takes her app and certs. Maybe they are updating things?
And yes I keep my wifes certs on my phone and in the same wallet just in case.

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Guys. Just uploaded the app onto my phone and it has accepted our 2 Guernsey ones easily. We are off to the Alps now on 19th Feb for a few days having changed our booking 3 times. Cannot wait now. All excited.

Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hi G, if you download or upload the French TousAntiCovid app* it allows you to upload any vaccine cert with a QR code* directly into the app. It's worked for us in France, Spain and now Portugal.
> 
> Ray.


I'm not sure this does what Graham requires Ray - yes, it uploads the vaccination certificates using the QR codes but he needs suitable proof of having got a negative LFT result. With the everyday, NHS, tests you just SAY you've had a negative result but with the travel ones you have to upload a pic of the result (if I remember correctly) to the test provider who THEN sends you the required QR code?

I've just found the email that came when I ordered my LFT for returning to UK - it makes it clear that you must be able to register the result with them thro the CertiFly app.

"Booking Reference numbers for PASSENGER LOCATOR FORMS entering the UK. If you have ordered a day 2 (both PCR and Lateral Flow)/ day 5 PCR / day 8 PCR home test kit (individually or part of a pack) the required booking reference number beginning with RANDX (please see below at product ordered section).

For Randox CertiFly Lateral Flow testing kits you must install the "Randox CertiFly" app. Registration for Randox CertiFly Lateral Flow testing kit (for both Day 2 and pre-departure) is performed only in the Randox CertiFly app. For more details on app installation for your device please check our Randox CertiFly app download page (click HERE)."


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno about all that Jean. We get asked to show our vaccination status and this does it.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, but it's the proof of LFT for travel that Graham needs before he will need the proof of vaccination.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So, where I am...

I have ordered two Fit to Fly LFT y=test kits which we will do en route from Cheltenham to Folkestone on Tuesday. I'll be attempting to use my mobile phone as a hotspot for the first time and taking photos of the test results and uploading them to the test provider. They will then email the (hopefully) negative results back within 2 hours. We then have to log into their website to see the Fit to Fly certificates. These we will have to show to the border folks somehow. I'm thinking on Mrs GMJ's tablet will be easiest.

Separately to this I have downloaded the French app that Ray mentioned. On there we currently have our Covid jab results. This app looks very useful for visiting cafes etc, as Ray mentioned. It allows me to upload both mine and Mrs GMJ's results.***

I am also hopeful that I may be able to upload the negative Fit to Fly test results on to it as well, if they have a QR code. Time will then tell if the border folks will accept this QR code as proof or if they need to see the certificate on line on Mrs GMJ's tablet.

*** The ne issue with the app is not the apps fault but in wales for some unknown reason, my records of having 2 jabs + booster are up to date however the record cannot show Mrs Jeffs' 3 jabs (no booster yet) as she is immune suppressed so has 3 + booster. So my 3 jabs are on there but hers are not! After checking yesterday apparently this is the system...which doesn't seem like a very good system to me. We have printed copies of our 2 main jabs which satisfies the entry requirements but are unable to print a copy of her 3rd jab!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We used Randox CertiFly and it was easy, we collected the kits rather than have them posted, due to Bank Holidays potentially slowing post. Easy to use and upload - they were EXACTLY the same as the NHS issued ones.

The results took 2 hours to be certified, so internet access is required. Of course a long meal in ANY McDonalds gives you internet access foc. 

If you need one inFrance to eggs into Spain, Pharmacies etc., offer it (list on TousAntiCovid posted on here before) and they give you the QR coded sheet of paper. You can always show paper easier than on Smart phone IMO. We found using paper copies much quicker at border controls. The cost at Pharmacies for LFT is 24.02€ from memory - odd amount but that’s it ! PCR tests are 45.02€ I believe and take 12 hours. There are numerous booths offering LFT or PCR tests in cities and even villages, but I have no idea if the prices are the same. Probably, as French Government controlled.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I tried to get us into a UK clinic to get tested so we could get paper copies however with the large MH parking was an issue. I thought about taxi's to a clinic from the campsite but it was becoming a logistical issue as I couldn't guarantee the timings etc due to our long drive (it only takes an issue on the MWays and it would throw us out). 

Unbeknownst to us mere mortals, many MWay services are providing tests for lorry drivers and coach drivers but not for normal car/MH drivers etc. I think this is an opportunity wasted by them to make a few quid tbh as they could open it up to regular folk and charge for it. It would have made my life easier.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

> New group that replaces the "Travel between UK and France" facebook group, which was shut about an hour ago. Then the sole admin of that shutdown group left, so no one in charge.
> A member of the old group has set up the new group below so people can still get advice.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/606722407073169/?ref=share


Had this Facebook message today - Never joined myself but this may be of interest to some MHFers.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Separately to this I have downloaded the French app that Ray mentioned. On there we currently have our Covid jab results. This app looks very useful for visiting cafes etc, as Ray mentioned. It allows me to upload both mine and Mrs GMJ's results.***


I've just checked out the TousAntiCovid app as my previous travel covid cert had expired. I updated it on the NI covid app but it's not able to register the booster as yet (apparently coming online in a week or so).

When I uploaded that new certificate to TousAntiCovid it said it was expired and a booster was required.

I think probably England already has the booster on the app? If not, neither of you will get past the covid security. If yours is on Graham, you'll just have to throw buns to Mrs GMJ!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We cannot access the NHS App here in Wales. Crazy as it sounds!...but I'll print off what I can from the NHS Wales website to take as well.

I have pursued the issue with NHS Wales/Covid Helpdesk pointing out that it is farcical and illogical that my 2 jabs + booster are on there however Mrs GMJ's 3 jabs are not...regardless of whether her 3rd jab was a full one or booster, the records are not up to date.

After a few emails and a bit of 'buck passing' I pinned them down and I received the following...

*We have logged your case and hope that this issue will be resolved.

We have also raised the issue with the relevant department to have your record changed for the time being to allow you to travel.

We haven't had many people with this issue, its only recently been raised due to other countries changing their entry requirements so it's a new issue for us.

In the meantime, I have escalated your case and have been advised that your pass should show accurate in time for you to travel.*

I will add some buns to my shopping list for Sunday though, just in case


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If all your paper certs have a QR code on them G, they should just upload to the "TousAntiCovid" wallet. Do they?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes I have uploaded the QR code for myself and it is fine. It shows as up to date. However as Mrs GMJ has had 3 full jabs but no booster, hers shows as out of date...which it isn't but because of the problem I alluded to above where for some unexplained reason, 3 full jabs are not recorded.

I will print off what I can from the Welsh NHS website just in case however as the requirement to enter France is only to be vaccinated (double) we should be OK.

Interestingly it was only the last QR code that I needed to scan which then showed me up as up to date (or indeed not up to date for Mrs GMJ). I didn't need to scan the individual code for jab 1 or 2. If that makes sense?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, it’s only the latest that is needed, that shows eg 3/3


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or 2/2 for Mrs GMJ...even though she's had 3!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> We cannot access the NHS App here in Wales. Crazy as it sounds!...but I'll print off what I can from the NHS Wales website to take as well.
> 
> I have pursued the issue with NHS Wales/Covid Helpdesk pointing out that it is farcical and illogical that my 2 jabs + booster are on there however Mrs GMJ's 3 jabs are not...regardless of whether her 3rd jab was a full one or booster, the records are not up to date.
> 
> ...


I chased the Covid folks who said that our records would be updated before we travel, as time was pushing and I wanted to print then off ready for todays departure.

I received this reply...

*I am sorry but my colleague was being over optimistic, the 3rd vaccines will show on COVID passports in the future but not soon enough for you.*


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I chased the Covid folks who said that our records would be updated before we travel, as time was pushing and I wanted to print then off ready for todays departure.
> 
> I received this reply...
> 
> *I am sorry but my colleague was being over optimistic, the 3rd vaccines will show on COVID passports in the future but not soon enough for you.*


Graham,

I feel better now about the Scottish Booster Records! We have to select a separate Tab, 'International Travel' and the Booster appears in what is effectively a different App from the COVID Jags 1 & 2. And I've just checked the Tous Anti Covid Wallet to find that my Booster Certificate from 5th November 21 has expired! Seems I need to get a new certificate after 30 days, so that puts the cat amongst the pigeons for the 2 or 3 month trips! A little more faffing about!

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

marchie said:


> And I've just checked the Tous Anti Covid Wallet to find that my Booster Certificate from 5th November 21 has expired! Seems I need to get a new certificate after 30 days, so that puts the cat amongst the pigeons for the 2 or 3 month trips! A little more faffing about!
> 
> Steve


Won't you be able to do that online Steve, as and when needed?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes on line mate and then just zap the QR code provided with your French App on your phone.

The issue I have is that Mrs GMJ's 3 jabs are not seen the same as 2 jabs plus a booster by the French app, therefore her records are showing as out of date as she 'hasn't' had a booster.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And you haven't even got to the ferry G.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

jiwawa said:


> Won't you be able to do that online Steve, as and when needed?


Yes, Jean, assuming that the internet is working etc [I had my heart attack 2 years ago on Friday, and in thee afternoon, whilst I was in the Recovery Room, bleeding all over the bedding because the surgeon found another blockage just after the Blood Thinners had been given, there was the worst storm in the area for over 30 years, and internet connections were lost for hours at a time!

Unlikely there will be a repeat [heart or storm!], but I am used to getting the jags for holiday and then forgetting about them ... I can almost guarantee that I'll be the one to get the 'Desolé, m'sieu' 'cos I've forgotten to renew the Certificate! It does seem overkill on the paperwork; if I had my Booster on 5th November, renewing the certificate won't alter that date, and there's no updating examination or medical intervention, so why bother, especially when WHO said about 10 days ago that Border Vax Checks and related measures are doing nothing to halt Omicron, but the economic cost is causing a drag on the wider, global economic recovery ...

I'll get off my soapbox, carefully! Don't want to risk breaking an ankle and being unable to travel :kiss:

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just in case G.

5. Péage costs to rise
The price of péages (tolls on roads) will rise in February, as is usual every year. In 2021, the increase was only 0.44%, but on February 1, 2022, it is set to rise by just over 2% on average.

For example, Autoroutes du Sud de la France said tariffs on their 2,627 kilometres of road would rise by 2.19%, while Autoroutes Paris-Rhin-Rhône said rates for its 1,812km would rise by 2.05%.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ray

Update for this thread.

- Uploaded documents to the tunnel website worked well at the tunnel. All the French customs wanted to see was our proof of jabs and our passports. I had paper copies just in case.

- No mention of foodstuffs on board.

- Bip'n'Go tag has worked well 100% success so far...even in the 'heart in the mouth' 30kph lanes (which are more like 10kph lanes for me as I bottle it!).

- Road are very quiet with noticeably less MH's and tuggers on the roads and indeed in the campsites we have stayed at.

- Fuel eye wateringly expensive on the MWays...1.86€pl - 1.82€pl....although I paid 1.69€pl today at a place just off the N10, 50 clicks north of Bordeaux


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It pays to enter any large supermarket just off the motorways in France G and go get fuel and a coffee there as the Bip n Go will just bing as you leave and re enter again. Seemples.

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Are Tags worth it. Off to Chambery from St Malo in a couple of weeks. Normally go Nantes Poitier Montlucon for free then join the Auto route there as quicker through the hills. And then back again. 

Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It depends on your routes; preference of travel; and even time of year really. We use it for blatting down to Spain through parts of France due to the long distances involved and also the time of year. We used the peage from the tunnel to Rouen and again on to Poitiers. Yesterday though we used the free N10 to Bordeaux.

On the first 2 days we had long distances to drive so just wanted to get to our destination. In January when little is open and the weather can be bad, we see little point in bimbling. Our pov is different in more clement weather at different times of the year.

We plan on driving across Spain to Zaragoza on the non-peaje routes as well as there isn't much to be gained by going on the paid MWays however we will have need of it further south.

Lastly it is very convenient for toll booths as my wife struggles to reach out for tickets and to pay due to her reduced mobility.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks G for your reply. I quite agree that it is convenient and easy to just drive through. I will be going through the Toll on the east side of Lyon by the airport turn off and if you get it at the wrong time queues can be enormous and can take a while to get through. I remember one Saturday evening many years ago it must have been 30 mins or more, There were hundreds of cars. It was like the dodgems.

However what I meant was, as I understand it you get your pass from Bim & Go and presume it just takes out your Credit Card each time. It seems that one pays £1.50 per month for the use off. Is this a year (so £18.00) or just the months you use it. If you do not use for 6 months there would be no charge. How long does it take to arrive after order. Get from the UK site I suppose.

Enjoy your trip anyway.

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You only pay the £1.50 charge for the months you actually use the system Alan. 

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> Update for this thread.
> 
> ...


Being a tightwad, I fill up at Sainsburys Newhaven before the crossing, then at a supermarket just off the A83 between Le Mans and Angers and then on to our hovel. Top up at Super U at La Chataigneraie [our local town] and that gets us down to Camping Larouletta, at St Jean de Luz where we refuel at Leclerc before crossing into Spain, and we just pick up fuel as needed, since even motorway prices are quite good [but there is a very cheap supermarket fuel stop a couple of miles from the Municipal Camping at Zaragoza that we stumbled across

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

can you advise further on the filling place before Zaragoza Steve?

I know the one near St Jean de Luz and we'll probably use it tomorrow when we arrive there. 

Zaragoza is on Monday


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cherekee said:


> Thanks G for your reply. I quite agree that it is convenient and easy to just drive through. I will be going through the Toll on the east side of Lyon by the airport turn off and if you get it at the wrong time queues can be enormous and can take a while to get through. I remember one Saturday evening many years ago it must have been 30 mins or more, There were hundreds of cars. It was like the dodgems.
> 
> However what I meant was, as I understand it you get your pass from Bim & Go and presume it just takes out your Credit Card each time. It seems that one pays £1.50 per month for the use off. Is this a year (so £18.00) or just the months you use it. If you do not use for 6 months there would be no charge. How long does it take to arrive after order. Get from the UK site I suppose.
> 
> ...


As Ray said , its only for the months you use it and then capped at 2 months I think...Ray?

The Liberte Tag is caped anyway. I have ne of those too but will be cancelling that when we get home as the B&G one is good for Spain, Portugal and Italy instead of just France like the Liberte one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not noticed the 2 month cap G as ours get hammered on the way down in Dec. and hammered on the way back in March. Can't say we use the tolls at all in between. Although oddly we do seem to get two bills both ways. French ones and Spanish ones. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you only use it in Dec and March then you wouldn't notice I guess as that is 2 months. Don't you use it at all outside of those months Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hardly G, at least not in the last two years. This year we might use it in June going to Dieppe and Rennes but rarely. 
I have had a small bill of €8 for December but know we have used it all the way to Lisbon. So maybe part will get carried over as a Jan bill. Not sure when it is 'from' 'to'.

Ray.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll find out when I start getting bills as we will probably be using ours Jan, Feb and March.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

France only requires a test done within 48 hours of arrival now, which eases things a little for those who have to travel some distance to the port/tunnel

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/france/entry-requirements


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is still open and available near us outside Albufeira. https://www.mikki-place-to-stay.com/ A bit hippy but international.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

France, Portugal and Greece poised to relax the need for pre-departure LFTs for vaccinated travellers; France expects to make an announcement this week, although no 'with effect from' date announced yet. We have LFTs booked for 18th February, with Ferry Crossing planned for 19th, so fingers crossed for an early date! the 'last vaccination within 270 days' criterion looks likely to remain


Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Forgot to add alink to the Guardian article in Post #103 ... Bit of a CRAFT moment ...

https://www.theguardian.com/travel/...-covid-travel-restrictions-as-half-term-nears

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you Steve. It's one less thing to worry about.

When Spain drop the requirement to be wearing masks outdoors on Thursday, it'll be interesting to see how much difference it makes.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

marchie said:


> France, Portugal and Greece poised to relax the need for pre-departure LFTs for vaccinated travellers; France expects to make an announcement this week, although no 'with effect from' date announced yet. We have LFTs booked for 18th February, with Ferry Crossing planned for 19th, so fingers crossed for an early date! the 'last vaccination within 270 days' criterion looks likely to remain
> 
> Steve


Hope so as I am on the ferry to St Malo on the 19th as well. Got an LFT test for Sat morning booked so very much look forward to having to cancel that. Hoping to go to the Alps for a bit of walking in the snow. Need just a tad more new snow next week to make it nice and crunchy underfoot.

Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Cherekee said:


> Got an LFT test for Sat morning booked so very much look forward to having to cancel that.
> 
> Alan


Can you cancel the travel-style LFT Alan? I know I wasn't able to cancel the post-arrival LFT when I came home.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Can you cancel the travel-style LFT Alan? I know I wasn't able to cancel the post-arrival LFT when I came home.


The Channel Islands do not operate the UK style system with apps. However quite a few Doctors Surgeries and Pharmacies do PCR (£80.00) and LFT testing (£30.00) while you wait so not a problem. However best to book a slot which I have done hence me being able to cancel HOPEFULLY.

Out of interest we heard this lunchtime that as of 17th Feb all restrictions in Guernsey are gone. No masks/testing/Travel Tracker/Inbound restrictions/Isolation etc. As the Bailiwick is close on 95% vaccinated and the hospital can cope if required the Government are giving us our freedom which is nice. Over to us now to do the right thing with each other.

Alan


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Elaine found a Tweet very late last night from the French Consul General at the London Embassy [in French], that seemed to indicate that the LFTs for vaccinated travellers would be waived from today, 12th February. No articles in the Guardian yet, and no UK Gov Email Travel Advice update, so watch this space!

Steve

UPDATE: Simon Calder article in The Independent confirms Consul General Tweet and says that Eurostar staff at St Pancras are no longer checking for pre departure LFTs. No mention of Statement sur l'honneur, so presume that is still required, but I don't think that they are being checked either!

Off now to cancel the Lloyds Pharmacy Tests arranged for 18th February. One interim deadline removed!

Steve


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

marchie said:


> Elaine found a Tweet very late last night from the French Consul General at the London Embassy [in French], that seemed to indicate that the LFTs for vaccinated travellers would be waived from today, 12th February. No articles in the Guardian yet, and no UK Gov Email Travel Advice update, so watch this space!
> 
> Steve


You beat me to it. Yes heard on the news and had a look online and found it somewhere but Gov sites not updated. As of today if fully vaccinated (3 shots) no PCR or LFT needed just a signed form to say your have not met any one Covid.

What a shame for the unvaccinated. Well that will teach em.

Just found this link. https://www.aninews.in/news/world/e...-border-sanitary-control-rules20220212030710/

A BETTER LINK NOW.

https://uk.ambafrance.org/COVID-19-rules-for-travel-between-France-and-the-UK-28918

Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's all helpful news.

Our site is consistently full and as one unit leaves the space is taken by another. Speaking to a chap who arrived yesterday he said that our next place in Benicassim is also fully booked, so if more folks are coming out here I don't know where they will go!

The requirement to wear a mask when out and about was stopped on Thursday last however I am pleased to say that this has had little affect on its usage to our eyes. Still widespread even when walking around the streets and still 100% usage in shops.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, not only sites look very full but trying to book a flat for NEXT YEAR is almost impossible as most are already booked till March 2023.
And yes most people are still wearing masks and not crowding up here in Algarve.

Ray.


----------

